
Intel Outside as Other Companies Prosper from AI Chips - walterbell
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601505/intel-outside-as-other-companies-prosper-from-ai-chips/
======
mtgx
This article is far too optimistic about Intel's future for a headline that
reads "Intel Outside".

Besides companies making their own more custom AI chips with higher
efficiency, and the recent news that China is building its next 100-petaflops
supercomputer, Fujitsu also wants to build its exascale supercomputer on ARMv8
next.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/20/fujitsu_arm_supercom...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/20/fujitsu_arm_supercomputer/)

